# APPCRASH kernel32.dll



## MaxMackey (Mar 19, 2008)

First and foremost: Sorry if this sounds jumbled.

So, I play a game called Horizons, Empire of Istaria, which just so happens to not be "Vista Compatible." It requires net framework 1, and vista has framework 3. I followed some installation steps through their website:
http://support.istaria.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=37

And got it to work eventually. Now, as of today, the game has stopped working. It loads its patcher and then I get a "End program" window displaying this message: 
*Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	horizons.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	44a31023
Fault Module Name:	kernel32.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Fault Module Timestamp:	4549bd80
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00047369
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	cf58
Additional Information 2:	c7028b6e50da49b2b2ad57bc3b02444f
Additional Information 3:	b30a
Additional Information 4:	e85a8bb0e8f400f3158fc20ee62b094d*

I've contacted Toshiba and windows and followed their recovery steps, with no success. I then REFORMATTED my computer and re-downloaded the game, to still get errors. Is there any way to fix this and get rid of the errors?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

MaxMackey said:


> First and foremost: Sorry if this sounds jumbled.
> 
> So, I play a game called Horizons, Empire of Istaria, which just so happens to not be "Vista Compatible." It requires net framework 1, and vista has framework 3. I followed some installation steps through their website:
> http://support.istaria.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=37
> ...





Hello and Welcome to the Tech Support Forum.

I followed the link that you provided in your post. I then read the site and followed the links within. I would not advise that you continue to run this program under Vista unless you can accept the fact that another re-format and re-install of Vista will be inevitable, if not already imminent - again, and will result in the complete loss of any files added or modified post factory set-up. In addition, I believe the incompatibility issues created by continued execution will also lead to a visit by the infamous Blue Screen of Death - or the Vista-only Red Screen of Death.

All of the literature may talk about problems with .NET and DEP, but I believe without much doubt that the ultimate incompatibility issue here is with the Vista NT Registry. While Vista and XP SP2/SP3's Registry differences may be minor in comparison to other inherited system changes, the Registry is a decisive factor. The fact that your post indicates a fault with the Dynamic Link Library kernel mode driver "kernel32.dll" speaks volumes, to me at least, in that it reveals a problem between the program that you are running and the Vista NT Kernel.

The only thing that I can think of off hand is for you to try and run the program in XP-compatibility mode. Right-click on the desktop icon, select "Properties" and select the "Run in" mode as shown in the screen shot below:

THUMBNAIL



Outside of this, I would simply advise that you monitor the website for any Vista related updates. Also note worthy is that Vista SP1 is now among us and I don't know how or if this will further complicate your efforts to run this program. You may want to voice your outrage to the manufacturer over this especially since you are a paying customer. They probably knew of Vista's impact on their product at least two years prior to Vista's release in January 2007. I have seen no further movement towards Vista compatibility in the last 14 months by them. Subversion techniques that are suggested in their own forum is certainly not an ongoing answer and in my opinion may result in problems with other applications if not the system itself.

Try the compatibility mode and please let me know how you make out.

Good Luck to you. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys

Nice catch there jcgriff2

Keep up the good work

:smile:


----------

